# Epic Pokemon Screenshots



## kyeugh (Dec 30, 2012)

Any screenshots from anything Pokemon you found interesting?  I got this one of Keldeo.

Quench those flames, punk.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Keldeo (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## DarkAura (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Murkrow (Jan 29, 2013)

Since people seem to like immature things like those naming your Pokémon weird things, I guess it's time to post this again.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 29, 2013)

Spoiler: gore warning


















Found these on tumblr.


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 8, 2013)

Also, not exactly a screenshot, but:


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 8, 2013)

really though am i the only one creeped out by NPCs who say that


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 8, 2013)

ReaperCreeper said:


>


before, would think.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 8, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> really though am i the only one creeped out by NPCs who say that


That old man outside Celadon gym was so creepy they changed him to saying "I like this gym, it's full of tough trainers!" in gen 3 iirc


----------



## Superbird (Feb 8, 2013)

In FRLG it was still "I like this gym, it's full of women!". It was changed in HGSS.


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 8, 2013)

Got more:


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have a screenshot, but I always thought that Sailor on the SS Anne who accosts you as soon as you walk into his cabin with 'I like feisty kids like you!' was super creepy. 

Although not as creepy as this guy:


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2013)

Epic enouth for me :)


----------



## Byrus (Apr 23, 2013)

I brought my Krookodile to the dream world and his DW artwork frequently makes him look like he's preparing to devour someone's Pokémon every time I enter a house.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (May 21, 2013)

I don't find the ones with the pokemon name changing the meaning of the sentence amusing but immature and a bit crude. 



Dannichu said:


> I don't have a screenshot, but I always thought that Sailor on the SS Anne who accosts you as soon as you walk into his cabin with 'I like feisty kids like you!' was super creepy.
> 
> Although not as creepy as this guy:





Noctowl said:


> Spoiler: gore warning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now these are epic as the title of the thread calls for! I don't think I've ever noticed that Slateport dude, PETIPHILE MUCH! O_O

Sorry I don't have any to share.


----------



## Murkrow (May 21, 2013)

RedRum said:


> I don't think I've ever noticed that Slateport dude


I could be wrong but it looks like Game Freak in Lilycove. Which means you can't justify it with "maybe in-universe there are older tubers, you just don't see them", because he's _aware_ that it's a game and that all the tubers are really young.

So yeah, creepy :P


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (May 21, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> I could be wrong but it looks like Game Freak in Lilycove. Which means you can't justify it with "maybe in-universe there are older tubers, you just don't see them", because he's _aware_ that it's a game and that all the tubers are really young.
> 
> So yeah, creepy :P


True, I just noticed scrolling back over it now that it wasn't the Slateport building were you get the six pack of soda. My mind was on auto pilot because thats where I associate tubers in that game. Derp! XD

I think the reason they are tubers is because they are kids who can't swim, adult tubers would actually be swimmers.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 24, 2013)

All my picts are likely to be from the anime......most notably the movies.

Shaymin's just lovely <3


----------

